# Yo



## Absentia (Apr 20, 2008)

This site seems fairly active when it comes to writing, so I decided to join. My screen name is Absentia; I really hope you could figure that one out on your own. On to the more interesting things-

My favorite bands are Pain of Salvation, The Mars Volta, Tool, Porcupine Tree, Devin Townsend, Riverside, The Flower Kings, Wastefall, Anglagard, Dream Theater, King Crimson, Opeth, Marillion, Sieges Even, Anathema, Psychotic Waltz, Van Der Graaf Generator Santana, Rush, Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd, Between the Buried and Me, Ulver, Sting, Led Zeppelin, Rush, Mastodon, Aerosmith, Queensryche, Dave Matthews Band, Zero Hour, The Beatles, Frank Zappa, Blackfield, David Gilmour, Roger Waters, A Perfect Circle, Peter Gabriel, Savatage, Iron Maiden, Steely Dan, Primus, Iced Earth, Genesis, Demians, and I'm probably forgetting some.

I also enjoy singing. I've been teaching myself for almost a year now.

_As for writing_ I hope to expand what I can do with it. That's the reason I came here: to improve. Hopefully I can have fun doing it as well. I should have some work of mine posted soon, most of which is poetry.

P.S. Radiohead is extremely overrated.


----------



## Gilles (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that top 50 or what? And you're forgetting some?  I probably just find that weird since the number of bands that I have more than five songs of aren't even in the double digits.

Anyways, welcome to the forums, Absentia.


----------



## Absentia (Apr 20, 2008)

Gilles said:


> Is that top 50 or what? And you're forgetting some?  I probably just find that weird since the number of bands that I have more than five songs of aren't even in the double digits.
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the forums, Absentia.



Haha. Those are only my _favorite_ bands. There are many, many more I enjoy listening to. And thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
I hope that you achieve here what you seek.
And I look forward to seeing you around the threads.


----------



## Absentia (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, we have two favourite bands in common, at least:  Dream Theater and the Beatles.  I used to like Iced Earth before Barlow quit and Tim Owens replaced him.  Very tragic.

But, in any event, welcome to the boards.  And check out Therion and In Flames if you haven't.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello to you, Absentia, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Absentia (Apr 21, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Wow, we have two favourite bands in common, at least:  Dream Theater and the Beatles.  I used to like Iced Earth before Barlow quit and Tim Owens replaced him.  Very tragic.
> 
> But, in any event, welcome to the boards.  And check out Therion and In Flames if you haven't.



I have good news for you then: Matt Barlow is back with Iced Earth. Check the official site; he's doing vocals for "Something Wicked, Part II"


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Wilem (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome! Now gogo have some fun.


----------

